# Alberta Province



## mountains7 (May 26, 2012)

Hi there,
I have been researching areas in Alberta Province for relocation. I would be working as a Registered Nurse(adult). I would be grateful for any information from those who have relocated to any area within Alberta


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Alberta is a large Province. What type of lifestyle are you seeking?


----------



## mountains7 (May 26, 2012)

Thank you for your prompt reply. I would be seeking proximity to town/city living,but also appreciate countryside/outdoor elements of living. I have been looking at Edmonton and Calgary,tho' unsure if some of the outlying regions in the province would be more suitable?! I wouldn't want to end up in an area which is too remote.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mountains7 said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply. I would be seeking proximity to town/city living,but also appreciate countryside/outdoor elements of living. I have been looking at Edmonton and Calgary,tho' unsure if some of the outlying regions in the province would be more suitable?! I wouldn't want to end up in an area which is too remote.


Well Edmonton is a good way north and not in the mountains. It is the capital of the Province. Calgary is "in" the mountains and you can see them from the city's outskirts. There are a number of small suburban towns to Calgary which offer nice lifestyles but without being in the city. Okotoks and Airdrie spring to mind and there are others.
Calgary Herald | Suburbs & Satellites


----------



## squeezyb (Mar 12, 2013)

In Calgary (for now). 
Housing costs to buy ~$400,000. Rentals will run you ~$1000 a one bedroom. Calgary is a car city. We love them. 
Home | Alberta Health Services 
College & Association of Registered Nurses of Alberta - CARNA


----------



## mountains7 (May 26, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Well Edmonton is a good way north and not in the mountains. It is the capital of the Province. Calgary is "in" the mountains and you can see them from the city's outskirts. There are a number of small suburban towns to Calgary which offer nice lifestyles but without being in the city. Okotoks and Airdrie spring to mind and there are others.
> Calgary Herald | Suburbs & Satellites


Thanks a lot for your information. I will look into that.


----------



## mountains7 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your information.


----------

